# Traditional archery



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am looking for some insight into traditional archery. Next year I should draw archery antelope tags in utah and wyoming. I have killed several archery antelope already, but I figure this type of hunt will be the perfect one to cut my traditional teeth on. My question is what shop along the wasatch front is the most traditional friendly and knowledgeable? Jakes? Also reading material or videos? Longbow vs recurve? Arrow weight and construction. Broadhead type, ect, ect? I know there are some pretty hard core traditional guys on this site, your help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I lived and breathed trad archery for over a decade. Jakes has good guys and Jake himself has forgotten more about trad archery than most. I would say to join a few trad archery forums like the leatherwall or tradtalk or tradgang--they are all good with knowledgable folks and tons of info. Keep in mind trad folks can be a little pretentious (that's why I fit in so well!). I would look on those sites for most info. There are a few hard core trad guys around. A small group shoots up at Timp archers in the spring/summer, some great shots and they are a wealth of knowledge if you can get em talking. Keep in mind that trad archery takes a tremendous amount of time to become proficient and you really need to dedicate yourself to it. Good luck to you.


----------



## roaroftherockies (Oct 19, 2007)

Send a message to Tex on here. He is a wealth of information. He is the guy that hooked me on traditional! He won't steer you wrong.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

PaleHorse1 said:


> I am looking for some insight into traditional archery. Next year I should draw archery antelope tags in utah and wyoming. I have killed several archery antelope already, but I figure this type of hunt will be the perfect one to cut my traditional teeth on. My question is what shop along the wasatch front is the most traditional friendly and knowledgeable? Jakes? Also reading material or videos? I would recommend "Instinctive Shooting" by G. Fred Asbel. Dang good book for learning to shoot a recurve or longbow.  Longbow vs recurve? Either one really. Longbows are the easiest to shoot. Recurves are faster and shorter. Both will kill anything that walks this planet. Arrow weight and construction. Determining arrow weight is something you'll have to wait until you settle on a bow weight and arrow type. You can shoot wood like I do or a lighter arrow like aluminum or composite. Broadhead type, I still shoot Zwicky Black Diamonds. If your not up to sharpening your own, try a solid, non-expanding broadhead with replaceable blades. I'm not "up" on the latest modular broadheads but there a ton of good solid heads out there. Sorry I can't help you with any brand names. I've shot Zwickys for close to 30 years(?) and have never seen one single reason to shoot anything else. ect, ect? I know there are some pretty hard core traditional guys on this site, your help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! My best advise is to hook up with an experienced traditional archer or drop in to Jakes and let them walk you through it. I wish you were about 3000 miles closer. I'd love to help you out. Good luck! You're going to LOVE the traditional life.


...


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

*trad man myself*

I've been into traditional archery for 15 years now and archery all together for 38 years.. have shot both compound and trad. but the last 15, 16 years have been with traditional gear. if there is any thing i can do let me know. be more then happy to help in anyway i can.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Do they still make Rocky Mountain Razor broad heads? I put some big holes in blacktail deer back in the day with my recurve. Killed a bear, some piggies, and turkeys too. Anything within 20 yards died. 

Ahhhh the Trout Creek Mountains traditional archery hunt. Now that was fun! ------SS


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> Do they still make Rocky Mountain Razor broad heads? I put some big holes in blacktail deer back in the day with my recurve. Killed a bear, some piggies, and turkeys too. Anything within 20 yards died.
> 
> Ahhhh the Trout Creek Mountains traditional archery hunt. Now that was fun! ------SS


unfortunately they don't make rocky mountains any more. if you look on ebay and other Amazon, etc. i found some and bought them.


----------

